# Best wax for Daytona Grey Audi A4?



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm wondering what the best choice would be. 

I'm looking for something no more expensive than £50 that looks great. As long as it lasts for at least a month I'm not bothered about durability as I quite like re-applying it. I like a wet, glazed look. 

How would HD Wax be?

Thanks.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My Honda is a similar colour to that, and best thing is everything seems to work great on it! Naviwax Dark gives a stunning glossy wet finish on this colour, yet it looks more glassy than wet on my black Lexus. Any of the oily waxes look great too. Some of the wet look waxes are Vics red, R222 concours, RG55, Lusso Oro, Pinnacle Souveran, Swissvax Onyx, etc. Great wet look glazes to go along with them are Megs #7, Clearkote RMG, Prima Amigo, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, etc. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

My E46 was the same colour and I tended to go with Black Hole followed by Vics Concours which gave it a really nice wet look.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire Midnight Sun.


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

RamboRab said:


> I'm wondering what the best choice would be.
> 
> I'm looking for something no more expensive than £50 that looks great. As long as it lasts for at least a month I'm not bothered about durability as I quite like re-applying it. I like a wet, glazed look.
> 
> ...


Rambo i put a thread on here in the gallery of a friends R8 i did in Daytona Grey ill find it for you!

Some people love it its an average wax and there are better out there, i think for the money you get a lot.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257923

https://plus.google.com/photos/1078...ms/5723753733955824049?authkey=CKvj9_7P08j9Gg


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Now ive tried a few already would move towards Chemical Guys and DJ together

EZ Creme
Blacklight

Done!

Or if you want a wax to use try Z2 then DJ Supernatural Hybrid its about £20-£30


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Whilst you ask about a wax, you may want to consider sealants too as Daytona Grey has an awesome flake which might be muted by waxes. 

Perhaps the DDJ SNH mentioned about would be a good call?


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Blacklight would work well as would SRP


----------



## Waxing Lyrical (Jan 9, 2012)

For the money I have to say Harly Wax is the best value for money.

www.Buyharlywax.co.uk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You need to use a glaze under the wax for what your after. Or wet glaze 2.0. Over or under Then any of the waxes you use are going to use will look great. Personly the combo I use will look great on grey which is Prima Amigo and Dodo's Rainforest Rub. These two product are some of the easiest to use as well.


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

I have got say, I just got CG's Blacklight and Zymol Carbon, used it on my graphite 1 series and it looks the nuts.

I love the "wet" look and this combo certainly does it.

You should easyliy pick up both these products in the sales section for under £50. I know you dont want/need the durability but it should last 3 months too....

Hers a couple pics.


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> Whilst you ask about a wax, you may want to consider sealants too as Daytona Grey has an awesome flake which might be muted by waxes.
> 
> Perhaps the DDJ SNH mentioned about would be a good call?


I never thought about the wax muting the flake.

Would a few coats of Tough Coat look good then?


----------



## borse2008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tough coat is a quick wax a few sprays per panel like 2-3. Then buff off!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

RamboRab said:


> I never thought about the wax muting the flake.
> 
> Would a few coats of Tough Coat look good then?


Yes - TC would look awesome!!


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I cannot comment on how HD wax would look on Daytona Grey but I think AF’s Tough Coat would look pretty cool. But to get the best out of it, I’d decontaminate the paintwork with AF’s Rejuvenate before hand either by DA or by Hand. And if if you really wanted to get close to your £50 budget I’d put Tough Coat over AF’s Tripple.

I can see it now…bling bling!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

borse2008 said:


> Tough coat is a quick wax a few sprays per panel like 2-3. Then buff off!!


Is TC not a sealant?


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

G.P said:


> Is TC not a sealant?


Yep!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got Zaino on my Daytona R8 as shown in the photo.It gives great flake pop and a nice glossy look.I'll probably put a wax on soon for a change.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^^ That is a nice looking motor you have there :thumb:


----------



## RamboRab (Feb 20, 2012)

Phat Pat said:


> I cannot comment on how HD wax would look on Daytona Grey but I think AF's Tough Coat would look pretty cool. But to get the best out of it, I'd decontaminate the paintwork with AF's Rejuvenate before hand either by DA or by Hand. And if if you really wanted to get close to your £50 budget I'd put Tough Coat over AF's Tripple.
> 
> I can see it now…bling bling!


So would be the best order to do things when the car arrives?

Remove all transport wrapping 
Snow foam
Wash (2BM)
De-tar
IronX
Clay
AF Rejuvenate (By DA)
AF Tripple (By DA)
AF Tough Coat


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

RamboRab said:


> So would be the best order to do things when the car arrives?
> 
> Remove all transport wrapping
> Snow foam
> ...


Yes, that is exactly the routine I would use. I don't think that you would get any benefits from layering the Tripple (but I could be wrong). The Tough Coat though I would put at least two coats of this on and go from there. If it works anything like Zaino products, you could put multiple layers on.

The added benefit of the TC is the durability; theoretically you should get a good few months from that detail. Make sure you post some pictures up; it should turn out very nice indeed.

Make sure you enjoy the car too…


----------

